# Any military guys out there sneak steroids in or cycle on deployment?



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys I'm a marine in the reserves now, set to deploy in a little less than a year. 
This got me thinking do any guys sneak AAS in or cycle during 
Deployment?

Pretty sure it's possible if y'all have let me knkw how etc


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 16, 2015)

Have to smuggle them in your anal cavity for that!!!


----------



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

Ya I'm in a dilemma caused by my own stupidity, I have been on gear without ceasing for 14 months 
Mainly test e. I did 6 weeks of dbol twice and once 10 weeks of deca. But oter than that test e
I'm 22 what are my chances of recovering???

I am also set to deploy in a year.
I am trying to figure out if I can cycle on deployment and bring my test over there with me? Do any serviceman know? I knkw 
I can hide it during any welfare checks 


Or if I get off how should I do it?
HCG, adex???? Clomid 


I know PCT well but not for a 14 month cycle and so y'all
Know if I have any chance of recovering after a 14 month cycle???


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, HCG blast, nolva and clomid.  I'd wean off on the test e.


----------



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

Can you give me an outline for duration and dose?


Also where is the best place to get them at? 
I use RUI for airimidex 

They don't have hcg 
Is optimum pharma any for sarms, seeks and HCG?

Do you think I have a fair chance at recovery? 
I know it's gonna be a long journey


----------



## Chicago712 (Feb 16, 2015)

Texan said:


> Can you give me an outline for duration and dose?
> 
> 
> Also where is the best place to get them at?
> ...



Seems like you made it over here from the ology... welcome aboard...

Hcg isn't usually faked since it's soo cheapp... u can probably just order some GH and end up with hcg also


----------



## Maijah (Feb 16, 2015)

Only one way to find out bro. Run an aggressive pct and get blood work. I've heard of people running pct twice, back to back. Best of luck man.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 16, 2015)

Chicago712 said:


> Seems like you made it over here from the ology... welcome aboard...
> 
> Hcg isn't usually faked since it's soo cheapp... u can probably just order some GH and end up with hcg also



Plenty of bunk HCG out there dude...


----------



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm looking at using HCG first 3 weeks off only and stop after three weeks , adex and nolvadex
And clomid 
But I'm not sure on dosing


----------



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes **** ology haha


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 16, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Plenty of bunk HCG out there dude...



Yep.  Same with gh.  


If u have time why not come off, do a pct, be natty while overseas and start another cycle upon return....??


----------



## lightweight (Feb 16, 2015)

Texan to answer your first question when I was deployed I had a couple of buddies that ordered once we got there and had no problem receiving them.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 16, 2015)

Look up cashouts restart. It has been posted here and is on other boards.


----------



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

That's my plan I just want to know if ican get
Them over there if I don't recover


----------



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

lightweight said:


> Texan to answer your first question when I was deployed I had a couple of buddies that ordered once we got there and had no problem receiving them.




They ordered it from the source? How'd they get a money order?

I was just gonna buy a shit load and have my wife send it over to me


----------



## Texan (Feb 16, 2015)

Would I be better off getting my pct from 
Rui or optimum pharma?


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 16, 2015)

All day chemist is human grade and you'll probably have pretty good luck with quality if you don't mind paying a little extra.


----------



## IronSoul (Feb 17, 2015)

I wouldn't risk taking them with you but plenty of people cycle overseas bro. Depending on where you are in theater, they can actually be very easy to get. A place I was, could literally walk into the pharmacy and buy shit.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 17, 2015)

I have two comments for you one if your going to a shitty place Iraq, Afghanistan I know a bunch of guys that have there wife send them care packages with gear in them , However I also know a guy who was stationed in japan who did the same thing and got nailed so I believe it really depends on where your at best is to have it for your wife to send get to where your going talked to some guys in country and make sure its safe then go for it if so


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for your service.  Have it sent in a care package, it is how I have sent things to my boys serving over seas.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 18, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I have two comments for you one if your going to a shitty place Iraq, Afghanistan I know a bunch of guys that have there wife send them care packages with gear in them , However I also know a guy who was stationed in japan who did the same thing and got nailed so I believe it really depends on where your at best is to have it for your wife to send get to where your going talked to some guys in country and make sure its safe then go for it if so



Grizz is right you should be able to find what you need when you get there. My son is on his second tour in Afghanistan and they have access,
The fellas will fill you in when you arrive. Hopefully your deployment will be in a decent place.


----------



## jackedbroski (Feb 19, 2015)

This guy right here. I was in afghan in 12-13 Pinnacle hooked me up with dbol while I was there, no worries. Couldn't find pins in afghan, and 99% of places won't shit them to apo. You can have someone back home order pins and have them repack and ship to you, oooooor... the dreaded oral only cycles. I did dbol only for that reason. Never Amy hassle with customs, but mine came from the US, never int'l (technically US to US base is domestic). Check with your source and see if they'll ship to you, or if you need to have that repacked and forwarded, too.


----------



## jackedbroski (Feb 19, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Grizz is right you should be able to find what you need when you get there. My son is on his second tour in Afghanistan and they have access,
> The fellas will fill you in when you arrive. Hopefully your deployment will be in a decent place.



I never found it on base, but I'm sure it was there. You'd probably pay out the ass for it though. I was too scared to ask around much.


----------



## jackedbroski (Feb 19, 2015)

Texan said:


> Would I be better off getting my pct from
> Rui or optimum pharma?



One more thing.. customs doesn't check ANY of your stuff, not once from now until you land in afghan. The only check what you ship from afghan to the us, and everything when you LEAVE afghan. 

I'd be just fine carrying a dozen vials and 100 pins with me next time I go. That's how sure I am. Ask around. Anyone do that's deployed will tell you that. You may be better off taking what you need with you instead of ordering. Your call.


----------



## Sarguy (Feb 23, 2015)

I was able to cycle on many deployments.  I was in the NAVY and just stashed them on the boat.  The Marines onboard did there same. I bought them prior to leaving but many guys bought in places like Turkey, Greece etc.


----------



## ArtyV (Feb 24, 2015)

Of course. Very easy. Just be smart. Oorah!!


----------



## Eericpdell2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Texan,

What Branch of the service are you in. I was sneaking in AAS for 7 years whether on was on a carrier or was out in Bahrain, UAE etc.. very easy to do...


----------

